# Damasko bracelet links and sizing



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Hi all... just got pre-owned damasko with the bracelet in the mail today. It looks great. I have a question about sizing the bracelet. There are a few side links that are slightly longer. However, the center links all seem to be the same. I wonder if these longer links are specifically meant to be used next to the clasp to give a few millimeters additional in length? It creates a slightly larger gap as can be seen in the photo. Is this the correct way to use this? I haven't been able to find anything on the sizing of the bracelet and this additional space makes the fit of the bracelet perfect. I think it looks fine, though there is a slightly larger have, but the fit makes up for the look. Thoughts?










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mooonman321 (Feb 19, 2016)

Yep, I also recently received a pre owned Damasko on bracelet and have been tweaking the fit over the last few days. The way you described it is exactly right. Those longer side links have to go nearest to the clasp or you'll have a gap somewhere in the middle of the band which wouldn't look good. I agree that the gap looks fine near the clasp. Based on your pictures, it looks like you're only using one set of the longer links instead of two. You could use both sets if you want the band to be ever so slightly looser and then you'll have the same gap on either side of the clasp for a more uniform look. By my measurement, each longer link is 2mm longer than the standard link.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

mooonman321 said:


> Yep, I also recently received a pre owned Damasko on bracelet and have been tweaking the fit over the last few days. The way you described it is exactly right. Those longer side links have to go nearest to the clasp or you'll have a gap somewhere in the middle of the band which wouldn't look good. I agree that the gap looks fine near the clasp. Based on your pictures, it looks like you're only using one set of the longer links instead of two. You could use both sets if you want the band to be ever so slightly looser and then you'll have the same gap on either side of the clasp for a more uniform look. By my measurement, each longer link is 2mm longer than the standard link.


Thanks. I will leave it as is right now because the fit is perfect. Maybe in the summer that other adjustment will be good. I didn't expect to like this watch as much as I am!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

That is how I did it as well. Great looking watch man!


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

Interesting. I think my side links are all the same length. Or are my eyes deceiving me?










Edit after posting: oh wow those shiny bits look so much worse in the photo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

My longer ones were the extra ones in the box, have you looked at those?


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

GreatScott said:


> My longer ones were the extra ones in the box, have you looked at those?


oh! I didn't know. The AD sized it for me and it was perfect right out of the box so I didn't bother checking the extra links. Good to know though!

I have said this many times on WUS but I love this bracelet!! If I were musical, I'd write a song about it.

I thought I might be bothered by the "patina" at first but nope, I love it even more because of it. It's like we are making history. 

(okay okay I think I should get out more).


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

I am right there with you, can't help but smile when I look at it.


----------



## mooonman321 (Feb 19, 2016)

41Mets said:


> Thanks. I will leave it as is right now because the fit is perfect. Maybe in the summer that other adjustment will be good. I didn't expect to like this watch as much as I am!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Agreed. Super happy with mine, though I'm wishing I got the da4x series like yours rather than the da36...


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

41Mets said:


> Hi all... just got pre-owned damasko with the bracelet in the mail today. It looks great. I have a question about sizing the bracelet. There are a few side links that are slightly longer. However, the center links all seem to be the same. I wonder if these longer links are specifically meant to be used next to the clasp to give a few millimeters additional in length? It creates a slightly larger gap as can be seen in the photo. Is this the correct way to use this? I haven't been able to find anything on the sizing of the bracelet and this additional space makes the fit of the bracelet perfect. I think it looks fine, though there is a slightly larger have, but the fit makes up for the look. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly how I have mine. Originally I had all the same size links, no gap, but found it was a little too tight at times over the summer. It's pretty easy to modify. I like it a little more on the loose side because of the need to get a finger under it to open the clasp.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

What do you all do when you can't find the sweet spot? Long links slightly too tight, added link slightly too large? I think the bracelet creates friction on the wrist which is why what feels like a perfect fit ends up being a bit snug. The slightly too large has too much space but it seems to be grabbing my wrist and not moving around a lot. 
Thoughts?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

I wear mine a bit loose, which I like. In the winter, I can easily fit my finger between the bracelet and my wrist. When it warms up and my wrist swells, it gets a bit tight. I may go another full link and remove a half link if it bugs me too much. (short link versus longer link. Not really full vs half in this case).

That is the biggest complaint I have about this bracelet, no micro-adjustment. However, if it did...it wouldn't be a seamless bracelet anymore...which is one of the reasons I like it so much. OTOH, kinda hoping we can incorporate the new clasp into these bracelets.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Well my experiment slightly large was unsuccessful as the watch was definitely sliding up and down my wrist yesterday. I will have to go back to one less link but the two long length ones at the class which sometimes can be slightly snug feeling but mostly feels really good.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## fire_lantern (Mar 1, 2013)

resurrecting an old thread here, but quick question. I bought my Damasko on bracelet and it didn't come with extra longer links. Is it possible to get these from Damasko directly?


----------



## Horatius (Apr 29, 2014)

You can order them from Damasko.

I wear mine as I write this, and i have 6 pairs of XL links. Standard links are 8.6mm, XL links are 9.9mm, so the difference is 1.3mm. My 6 XL give an elongation of 7.8mm. One extra standard link (instead of 6 XL links on my bracelet) would make it 8.6mm longer. I tried that and it was too loose.

I must say replacing one set of links is just about as fast as moving up one or more micro adjustment holes on an old school clasp.

Too bad they didn't include more of the XL links, I wouldn't mind to have gotten some less in the standard size.


----------



## fire_lantern (Mar 1, 2013)

Perfect, thanks for this. I contacted the Canadian AD, but haven't heard back so good to know I can just go through Damasko.


----------



## smallhand (Mar 18, 2013)

fire_lantern said:


> Perfect, thanks for this. I contacted the Canadian AD, but haven't heard back so good to know I can just go through Damasko.


I'm not sure if the Canadian AD is still selling Damasko, I have sent a number of emails without a response. I didn't see them listed on Damasko website last time I checked either.


----------



## fire_lantern (Mar 1, 2013)

I was wondering the same thing, looks like the website has been abandoned...I'll just contact Damasko directly.


----------



## Horatius (Apr 29, 2014)

Horatius said:


> You can order them from Damasko.





fire_lantern said:


> Perfect, thanks for this. I contacted the Canadian AD, but haven't heard back so good to know I can just go through Damasko.


Sorry, i said it dead wrong. I ordered through our local AD. But I m quite sure you could get them from Damasko directly as well. Maybe Watchmann is cheaper for you, shipment-wise. I payed €27 for 4 of these little buggers, including shipment.


----------



## fire_lantern (Mar 1, 2013)

Oh, good call, Watchmann is great and I go to the US pretty regularly anyway.


----------



## Magic-Matt (Feb 12, 2012)

Awesome info guys, I was baffled when I received my DA-36 today with 4 extra long outer links, thought they were from another Damasko, or that the centre links were missing! Now I know how to make proper use of them! Lol


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Magic-Matt said:


> Awesome info guys, I was baffled when I received my DA-36 today with 4 extra long outer links, thought they were from another Damasko, or that the centre links were missing! Now I know how to make proper use of them! Lol


You can order more of them too through watchmann if needed. I needed to get some more to make mine perfect


----------



## Magic-Matt (Feb 12, 2012)

kamonjj said:


> You can order more of them too through watchmann if needed. I needed to get some more to make mine perfect


Brilliant, thanks will do so if need some. It's a shame they dont actually do longer centre links to match.


----------

